# süsler ve bulunurlar



## VadimR

The dıalog was taken from a Turkish language textbook (by P. I. Kuznetsov, Moscow, 2000).


Nihayet Yılbaşı bayramını da umtmayalım. Bu bayram 31 Aralık günü başlar ve yeni yılın ilk günü olan 1 Ocakta devam eder. Birçok insanlar bu bayramda dairelerini bir Noel ağacıyla *süsler*, birbirlerine yeni yıl için en iyi dileklerde (temennilerde) *bulunurlar*

Why *süsler (süs + ler) *in contrast to* bulunurlar (bulun + ur + lar) *is different?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Nihayet Yılbaşı bayramını da umtmayalım. Bu bayram 31 Aralık günü başlar ve yeni yılın ilk günü olan 1 Ocakta devam eder. Birçok insanlar bu bayramda dairelerini bir Noel ağacıyla *süsler*, birbirlerine yeni yıl için en iyi dileklerde (temennilerde) *bulunurlar*

*And finally let us not forget the New Year Holy Day. This Holy Day begins on the 31st of December and continues to the 1st of January which is also the first day of the new year. Many people ornament their houses with a New Year's tree in this Holy Day, they convey their good wishes ( hopes ) to each other for the up-coming new year.*

*süs-ornament
süsler-ornament and*

*bulun-ur-lar*

*they convey*


----------



## VadimR

OK. But I still cannot understand why.  
*
Süsmek - to ornament *is verb. Right?

*Süsurler (Süs +ur +ler)  - they (people) ornament.  *Or am I wrong?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

I May Not be Helpful Grammatically but I will Try My Best

süslemek - to ornament
süs-ornament(noun)
süsler-they ornament
süsler+ler plural


----------



## spiraxo

*bulunmak* 

_ (nsz)_ 1. Bulma işine konu olmak:_ Yerde para bulundu._ 2. _(-de)_ Herhangi bir durumda olmak:_ Az sonra, ikramda bulunmak için mutfaktan çıktığında, gençlerin avluda konuştuklarını gördü. -_A. Kulin. 3. _(-de)_ Bir yerde olmak:_ İçinde bulunduğumuz tarihte Osmanlı Devleti'nin temelleri çökmüş, ömrü tamam olmuştu. -_Atatürk.

 Güncel Türkçe Sözlük

-de bulunmak     _to be in the state/action of_


----------



## VadimR

Anladım.
Size çok teşşekür ederim =)


----------



## Gemmenita

VadimR said:


> (...)
> 
> Why *süsler (süs + ler) *in contrast to* bulunurlar (bulun + ur + lar) *is different?



Hi Vadim,

They are not conjugated equally and with the same suffixes (although both have _the same subject and tense_) because they don't have the same voice :
one is in the _active voice_ ( süslemek) and the other one is in the _passive voice_ (bulunmak)

bulunmak is the passive voice of bulmak:
bulmak = to find
bulunmak = to be found

süslemek= to decorate
süslenmek = to be decorated

as:

okumak = to read
okunmak= to be read

yazmak = to write
yazılmak = to be written

and so on.

So, there is a difference between the conjugation of active verbs ( like bulmak, okumak, yazmak, süslemek,...) and passive verbs (like bulunmak, okunmak, yazılmak, süslenmek,...)

If your verb, instead of 'süslemek', was 'süslenmek', of course it was conjugated : süslen*irler* (the same structure and format as bulun*urlar* (in geniş zaman) of course according to the kalın/ince rule >>> for example for the verb 'okunmak' you could say : okun*urlar *(exactly like bulun*urlar*)
and vice versa:
If your verb, instead of 'bulunmak', was 'bulmak', of course it was conjugated : bul*ur* ( the same structure and format as süsl*er *( in geniş zaman) again according to the kalın/ince rule >>> for example for the verb 'okumak' you could say : ok*ur *(exactly like bul*ur*)


İyi çalışmalar !


----------



## VadimR

You explained it very clear!!!
Gemmenita, sana çok teşekkür ederim =)


----------

